# Rescue my points, convert to RCI or HH



## ehanna (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello All,

I just purchased a a las Vegas 2 bedroom 7000 annual points.  I'm planning on traveling to Egypt next year and Maui in 2011.  We also do a 4 day RV trip once per year, I know we could use El monte RV, but if we don't have enough points then we could just pay cash for it.

So I realized that I was given 2009 points.  I also noticed that RCI has the a lot of places in Egypt and Maui.  I also found Hiltons all over Egypt. 

How do I maximize the points for 2009, 2010 and 2011?  Convert 2009, 2010 and 2011 to RCI?  or do I convert 2009 to HH points and use those in Egypt, but convert 2011 to RCI and use 2010 for RVing?  I heard something about if I convert points this year being so late in the year to RCI they are not worth as much?

thanks


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 2, 2009)

On or B4 12/31, you must do something with your 2009 points, or they will go _poof_.
-- If you deposit them into the RCI exchange program, they may be used to book an RCI resort anytime in the next two calendar years (2010 + 2011).
-- If you "rescue" them, they move to your 2010 HGVC account, but are restricted to booking a HGVC resort.
-- The third and IMHO, not-smart option is to use them for a hotel room at a "cost" of 1 HGVC-point for every 20 HHonors-points which the room would otherwise require.


----------



## DG001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Not sure if anyone has ever used this option, but doesn't HGVC International have something in Sharm-el-Shaikh Egypt? (I am sure I am not spelling that right)

I have never seen that listed in our HGVC book though...


----------



## UWSurfer (Dec 3, 2009)

It really depends on how often and what type of travel you do.  If you are going to non-timeshare locations, HHonors is probably a good thing to do.   

If you want to go to places with timeshares and you are ok with what RCI has and can plan FAR ahead, converting them to RCI points makes sense.   

TO BE CLEAR, I'M REFERRING TO THE 2009 points.

You can always borrow from future years to book a stay more than your 7,000 points, and we often use RCI points from another timeshare week to stay in Vegas and S.Cal resorts sometimes on short notice, unused inventory RCI sometimes has for fewer points.   We've even stayed at HGVC Karen using our RCI points, and we own at Karen.

While RCI does have some inventory, we found it quite limited on Maui and ended up purchasing an every-other-year week at Gardens of West Maui to get us there.  RCI tends to have more inventory on the other islands.

I put together a 5 night diving vacation in Florida last year using a combination of Marriott rewards points, HHonors points and a 2 night stay I won in a drawing for Southernmost Hotel in Key West.  I flew in and out of  Ft. Lauderdale from LA staying a Residence Inn my first and last night, dived and then drove down to Key West, dived & experienced the area, drove up to Isle Morada (mid keys) and got a night at a Hampton Inn with HHonors points, dived & then drived back up to Ft. Lauderdale where I spent the night prior to catching a flight the next morning.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 3, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> It really depends on how often and what type of travel you do.  If you are going to non-timeshare locations, HHonors is probably a good thing to do.
> 
> If you want to go to places with timeshares and you are ok with what RCI has and can plan FAR ahead, converting them to RCI points makes sense.
> 
> ...



Wow!!!!! What an exhausting trip report.  I'd need a vacation from this vacation just to recooperate. :zzz:


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 3, 2009)

When we bought our 2nd unit we had the same issue of more points than I could use the first year. We rescued them and then kept depositing points into the next year until we were able to use all of the HGVC points. For us this gave greater flexibility  when booking points. The rescued points could only be used within HGVC but this was a good use for us.


----------



## Shamrock (Dec 5, 2009)

HGVC have no resorts in Egypt and only a few resorts in Europe. I have tried to book  through RCI in Asia, Africa, and Europe, even at two years out their was no availibility and would of had to go on a waiting list, I think tat RCI is generaly a waste of time. I use Hhonors a lot and while points wise it is expensive, at least you get to where you want to go. I think the conversion is 25/1 and not 20/1, and if you qualify for   VIP and book 9
 nights +, the points will be discounted even further.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 5, 2009)

Shamrock said:


> I think the conversion is 25/1 and not 20/1...



True, if you convert _next_ year's points to HHonors, the factor is 25:1.

But if you want to use _current_ year's points to book a hotel, each HGVC point is treated as the equivalent value of 20 HHonors points. Example: 1,500 HGVC points can be used for a Cat.4/30K-HHonors booking. See: _Member Guide, "Clubpoint Travel Chart"_ (pg.19).


----------



## nonutrix (Dec 6, 2009)

Shamrock said:


> HGVC have no resorts in Egypt and only a few resorts in Europe. I have tried to book  through RCI in Asia, Africa, and Europe, even at two years out their was no availibility and would of had to go on a waiting list, I think tat RCI is generaly a waste of time. I use Hhonors a lot and while points wise it is expensive, at least you get to where you want to go. I think the conversion is 25/1 and not 20/1, and if you qualify for   VIP and book 9
> nights +, the points will be discounted even further.



Actually, HIGVC _*does*_ have a resort in Sharm-al-Sheik (sp?).  I've always wondered if HGVC members could get in.  Anyone know?

nonutrix


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 6, 2009)

nonutrix said:


> Actually, HIGVC _*does*_ have a resort in Sharm-al-Sheik (sp?).  I've always wondered if HGVC members could get in.  Anyone know?



Yours is the 2nd post on this issue with no replies, so I'm gonna hazard a guess:
Apparently, its not on our same dimensional plane.  It's a part of the HGVC-International group, but it seems to have a special status, like a franchise or affilate who's owners retain home-use rights and do not participate in the "club," or which is available only to other "International" owners.


----------



## DG001 (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, some googling produced this link

I would guess that since its relatively small (just 92 villas), and not very requested, it does not come up. I would imagine most US-based people traveling to Egypt would want something other than 7 days at a Red Sea resort. I wonder if we can make the request, though?

Sounds like a call to HGVC is needed...


----------



## sgradyca (Dec 11, 2009)

*HH Conversions*

I am correct in saying that you cannot rescue 2009 points by converting them the HHonors pts?  My understanding is that they only allow you to do that for the coming year's points.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 11, 2009)

sgradyca said:


> I am correct in saying that you cannot rescue 2009 points by converting them the HHonors pts?  My understanding is that they only allow you to do that for the coming year's points.



You are correct, sir.
Until 12/31, you can only convert 2010 points, and beginning 1/1/2010, you can only convert 2011 points.


----------

